# Pitted metal



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi not so much a car detail question but furniture. 
I bought a garden table the other day from car boot now the metal frame which looks like chrome looks tired and a bit pitted. What do people suggest will bring it back to life 

Many thanks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You can't repair chrome plate - you just have to replate the whole thing. 

That said, it's probably not actual chrome plate, but shiny paint. Best thing to do would be to strip it back to bare metal, prime it and repaint. Depends how bad it is and if you can be bothered...


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok lovely I got some autosol so I'll try that if not I'll repaint it


----------

